# Village-wide garage sale



## debodun (Aug 20, 2020)

I was informed by a person "in-the-know" that our community-wide garage sale will be on September 19th. Finally!


----------



## Aunt Marg (Aug 20, 2020)

Fingers crossed for you, Deb, as to you being able to move some things!


----------



## Aunt Bea (Aug 20, 2020)

Good luck, Deb!


----------



## debodun (Aug 23, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> Fingers crossed for you, Deb, as to you being able to move some things!



I will be moving a lot of things out to sell and probably moving most of it back inside.


----------



## Becky1951 (Aug 23, 2020)

If you want to sell it and not have to haul it back inside, make a sign stating will consider any reasonable offer on items. Then if offer is close to your selling price sell it. There is an old saying, "A bird in the hand is worth 2 in the bush".


----------



## debodun (Aug 23, 2020)

More like flippin' the bird to people that want a $100 antique for $2. I had my reverse-on-glass painting out last year for $100. A couple looked at it and asked if I'd take $75. I agreed. Then they asked if I'd take $50. I agreed to that, too. Then they just walked away. I negotiate, but people just don't buy.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Aug 23, 2020)

All those "things" that are worth so much to you aren't making any money being hauled back in the house. Some money is better than none. 

If you live another 20 years and don't unload them, are you going to be buried with them?


----------



## Aunt Marg (Aug 23, 2020)

debodun said:


> I will be moving a lot of things out to sell and probably moving most of it back inside.


Deb, don't be scared to bargain a little. More bargaining and value on your part will equate to less moving. 

Just repeat after me, while watching the swinging watch on chain... I am only going to move stuff once... I am only going to move stuff once... I am only going to move stuff once. Your eyes are getting heavy...


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Aug 24, 2020)

In past years, you don't seem to have been very successful so maybe it's time to make some changes. In presentation maybe? 

Are you "wares" laid out on the lawn? Try tables. Are items displayed with like items?

If you don't negotiate, you probably won't unload anything more than you usually do...which is to say, very little. And remember, the first person to mention money loses. They don't like the price? Ask "What are you willing to pay?" That's your starting place. You want them to go up; they want you to come down.

Keep in mind that some money is more than no money.

Clean, polish, dust,_ everything _that you want to sell. Nobody wants to buy something that's dirty. _Except_ remember the cast iron pot that you posted a picture of the other day? Put that in the sale just as it is.

Maybe, just maybe, there will be a professional yard-saler who will come by late in the day and offer to buy it all for a set price. Say yes. Back to some money being more than no money.

Each thing that you sell is something you don't have to tote back into the house and one less albatross around your neck.


----------



## debodun (Aug 24, 2020)

I have tables and my items are neatly displayed (see photos of my last sale). It just that most people that stop at garage sales are looking for baby clothes and kid's toys, not Limoges china and cut glass.


----------



## debodun (Aug 24, 2020)




----------



## JustBonee (Aug 24, 2020)

debodun said:


> I have tables and my items are neatly displayed (see photos of my last sale). It just that most people that stop at garage sales are looking for baby clothes and kid's toys, not Limoges china and cut glass.
> 
> View attachment 119503View attachment 119504View attachment 119505View attachment 119506View attachment 119507


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Aug 24, 2020)

Very nice! Love the tilt-top table. 

Okay, then...it's gotta be the prices.

Reckon Aunt Marg and Marie5656 have made their hotel reservations yet? I can't imagine either of them passing up this opportunity and getting to meet you at the same time


----------



## Aneeda72 (Aug 24, 2020)

debodun said:


> View attachment 119508View attachment 119509


I see a lot of mismatched dishes that I could buy at a thrift store for 50 cents to a dollar a piece.  If you are charging more than that, then you are charging too much IMO.


----------



## debodun (Aug 24, 2020)

GeorgiaXplant said:


> I can't imagine either of them passing up this opportunity and getting to meet you at the same time



You might be disappointed.


----------



## Becky1951 (Aug 24, 2020)

Deb you have some very beautiful items. Did you sell most of those of the pictures at your last sale?  OK, ulterior motive for asking. Do you still have the blue platter? Is it blue willow? I have some blue willow and add to it when I find more.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Aug 24, 2020)

debodun said:


> You might be disappointed.


Pfffft. Give yourself some credit. We might rag on you for being stuck in some sort of rut or time warp or whatever, but we _know_ you have stories to tell, things to say, opinions to share. So there.


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 24, 2020)

debodun said:


> I have tables and my items are neatly displayed (see photos of my last sale). It just that most people that stop at garage sales are looking for baby clothes and kid's toys, not Limoges china and cut glass.


Why then, do you bother?


----------



## Becky1951 (Aug 24, 2020)

RadishRose said:


> Why then, do you bother?



She may be selling a few items so it may be worth the time and effort. A few at a time is better then none at all.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Aug 24, 2020)

Becky1951 said:


> She may be selling a few items so it may be worth the time and effort. A few at a time is better then none at all.


The socialization is good for her and she can talk about her experiences here, so it’s worth it even if she does not make money cause she is overcharging.


----------



## debodun (Aug 24, 2020)

You never know who might be passing by and want some of it.


----------



## debodun (Aug 24, 2020)

Aneeda72 said:


> she is overcharging.



Are you one of those people that think nothing at a garage sale should be priced over $1?


----------



## Aneeda72 (Aug 24, 2020)

debodun said:


> Are you one of those people that think nothing at a garage sale should be priced over $1?


I’m one of those people who think you overcharge at garage sales


----------



## debodun (Aug 24, 2020)

I ask fair market value after researching online prices.


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 24, 2020)

People don't go to yard sales to pay "fair market value".


----------



## Jules (Aug 24, 2020)

Out of curiosity, how much do you charge for a teacup/saucer.  Likely bone china?  

50 cents to $1 is too low.  Even the thrift stores charge more than that for real china.  

Ebay & online searches may not be accurate either.  Many want you to pay lots to fill in a missing piece of your set or want you to bid, expecting it to be less than asking.  

Take a trip to a couple of antique stores and see their pricing.  Remember, they price with the plan of negotiating downwards.  And you’re not paying rent & taxes on a store.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Aug 24, 2020)

RadishRose said:


> People don't go to yard sales to pay "fair market value".


Quite right. People expect to pay much less at yard/garage sales. Even eBay sellers rarely bother to list at FMV, and the highest bidders often buy for much less than the asking price.


----------



## debodun (Aug 24, 2020)

Jules said:


> Out of curiosity, how much do you charge for a teacup/saucer.  Likely bone china?



Anywhere from $1 to $3 depending on quality, manufacturer and motif. For instance, this would be $1:



This would be $3:


----------



## Jules (Aug 24, 2020)

Seems like you’ve priced them fairly.  

Do you have a sign that says “Always Open to Reasonable Offers.”  Some people won’t even try.


----------



## debodun (Aug 24, 2020)

I found that doesn't work. Who can say what reasonable is?  I had that happen to me when I stopped once at someone's driveway sale. She had a sign "NO REASONABLE OFFERS REFUSED". She had some Avon bottles and I offerd her $1 for one. She got huffy and said "You should KNOW that those are worth at LEAST $5 apiece!" 

So there you go.


----------



## Don M. (Aug 24, 2020)

"Collectibles" are a lost cause, anymore....especially among younger buyers.  If it's not something that can be put to immediate and practical use, most people might just "admire" it...then move on....especially while this Virus is a concern, and a lot of people are living from paycheck to paycheck, and not knowing if they will even have a paycheck weeks/months from now.


----------



## squatting dog (Aug 25, 2020)

Don M. said:


> "Collectibles" are a lost cause, anymore....especially among younger buyers.  If it's not something that can be put to immediate and practical use, most people might just "admire" it...then move on.



Exactly. We have been going to a local auction barn nearly every week for some years. He buys up estates and what we've been seeing is the older folks are getting to be fewer and fewer in the crowd, and the younger folks have zero interest is old glassware and assorted gee-gaws. Antiques? pfft, now if you have the latest greatest stupid game cd's, or maybe a clean appliance or two... gone, to the highest bidder.
You should always keep in mind that there is "book value", and then there is "street value".
I loved the line Robin Williams used in the movie "Cadillac Man" when he's in an antique store and his girlfriend is looking at something. He takes the salesman aside and say's... you know what I see here? a lot of dust... you got to move inventory to make any money. I'm paraphrasing since I haven't watched it lately.


----------



## Knight (Aug 25, 2020)

If nothing else you get a lot of exercise putting all those miscellaneous pieces out  & hauling them back in. 

As an example when we had a summer home outside of vineland N J  I bought a wine press  for $25.00 & two gallons of wine for $5.00. More than reasonable pricing.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Aug 25, 2020)

Knight said:


> If nothing else you get a lot of exercise putting all those miscellaneous pieces out  & hauling them back in.
> 
> As an example when we had a summer home outside of vineland N J  I bought a wine press  for $25.00 & two gallons of wine for $5.00. More than reasonable pricing.


Hmm, I saw on tv that you get a big wooden planter type container and put a spigot on it.  Then put the wine grapes in it, take off shoes and socks, and crush the grapes with your feet by stomping on them.

Then you drain the juice out and, somehow, it magically turns into wine.  You could have save 30 bucks.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Aug 25, 2020)

Aneeda72 said:


> Hmm, I saw on tv that you get a big wooden planter type container and put a spigot on it.  Then put the wine grapes in it, take off shoes and socks, and crush the grapes with your feet by stomping on them.
> 
> Then you drain the juice out and, somehow, it magically turns into wine.  You could have save 30 bucks.


Wash feet first? Or does it add to the "bouquet" if you don't bother?


----------



## Knight (Aug 25, 2020)

Aneeda72 said:


> Hmm, I saw on tv that you get a big wooden planter type container and put a spigot on it.  Then put the wine grapes in it, take off shoes and socks, and crush the grapes with your feet by stomping on them.
> 
> Then you drain the juice out and, somehow, it magically turns into wine.  You could have save 30 bucks.


I think I made a better deal.
Devault Enterprises 23" x 17" x 17" Whiskey Barrel Planter, Large
by DeVault Enterprises.
Price:    $77.49 & FREE Shipping

average price
WADEO Brass Rain Barrel Quarter Turn Ball Valve Spigot with Bulkhead Fitting
$14.99

Add in soap to wash feet before & after, unless as GXP suggests the bouquet from toe jam is preferred.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Aug 25, 2020)

GeorgiaXplant said:


> Wash feet first? Or does it add to the "bouquet" if you don't bother?


No foot washing, just jump right in


----------



## jujube (Aug 25, 2020)

Ahhh, Chateau Vin de Stinquie Socques, vintage 2020. An amusing little wine with aftertones of domestic toe jam and an athletic finish. Best paired with pork rinds and slightly aged Cheeze-Whiz


----------



## debodun (Aug 25, 2020)




----------



## debodun (Aug 25, 2020)

Now I am considering whether to have a sale on Labor Day weekend (Sept 5 - 7) since the village sale would only be two weeks later. I used to do pretty well having a sale on Labor Day weekend because of the extra traffic heading for a local county fair that was happening then, too, but it's  been cancelled. Having two sales so close together would be exhausing for me. A lot will depend on the weather - it may rain Labor day weekend; it may rain Sept 19th. If that happens, I can kiss off this year's garage sale season. I know from experience that hardly anyone stops at garage sale after Labor Day. I think it's because people get their school tax bills and they are also starting to think about saving for the holidays.


----------

